# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Miễn phí vé tham quan khu phố cổ Hội An trong 4 ngày Tết

## hangnt

*Du khách sẽ được miễn phí vé tham quan phố cổ Hội An từ 30 tháng Chạp đến hết mùng 3 Tết Mậu Tuất.*

Đây là một trong những hoạt động thường niên tại phố cổ Hội An vào mỗi dịp Tết Nguyên đán. Vé miễn phí áp dụng cho cả khách Việt và khách nước ngoài. Từ mùng 4 Tết, khách tham quan mua vé như bình thường, giá 80.000 đồng/khách trong nước cho 3 điểm và 120.000 đồng/khách nước ngoài cho 6 điểm.

Từ ngày 8-18/2 (tức 23 tháng Chạp đến mùng 3 Tết Mậu Tuất), Hội An sẽ tạm dừng thực hiện phố đi bộ và xe không động cơ.



Hội An đón khách đầu tiên đến tham quan năm 2018. Ảnh: Visit Hội An.
Trong dịp Tết, nhiều hoạt động văn hóa, giải trí hấp dẫn được tổ chức tại các địa điểm du lịch ở Hội An. Trong đó, chương trình nghệ thuật đêm giao thừa diễn ra đêm 30 Tết, tại Vườn tượng An Hội. Các trò chơi dân gian, trải nghiệm “Tập làm hoa đăng”, “Dán lồng đèn”, “Gấp lá dừa” tổ chức tối 30 đến mùng 3 Tết. Mùng 6 Tết tại xã Cẩm Kim sẽ diễn ra lễ Giỗ Tổ nghề Mộc Kim Bồng, mùng 7 Tết tại xã Cẩm Hà có lễ hội Cầu bông Trà Quế...

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

